# [b] offtopic :- suggestions on new ac....



## rahul.007 (Jul 17, 2010)

GUYS  i am buying a new ac for myself and couldn't find any appropriate place to post this.... please suggest some good 1.5ton window AC's under rs. 18k....


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2010)

Voltas are good, cause the compressor is stellar. The stabilizer would be additional 2.5K.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 17, 2010)

wat abt this one???? 



> Voltas Vertis Premium 1.5 Ton Window Air Conditioner external memory, prices


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the Vertis 1 TON in my bedroom. Chills the room really fast. Its nice.


----------

